
One out of six employees in Bergen Municipality, Norway, got phished in pentest - torvald
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=no&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.dn.no%2Fteknologi%2Fdatasikkerhet%2Fbergen-kommune%2Fen-av-seks-i-bergen-kommune-lot-seg-lure-av-falsk-epost%2F2-1-710471
======
norwegianson
Bergen is the most piece of shit place in norway, bar none, and only the
tourists and locals haven't yet got that. Downvote me as you will. Won't
change the objective truth.

